
New Raspberry Pi 3 Model A+ unveiled - benn_88
https://opensource.com/article/18/11/raspberry-pi-3-model-a-plus-unveiled
======
benj111
So this has no ethernet, 1 usb port, 512mb ram and the processor is a 1.4ghz
quad core. Those seem to be the main differences compared to the model B+.

I'm struggling to see where this fits in between the Zero and the B. Its $25,
so only $10 less than the B but loses most of the non wireless connectivity.
But then theres the Zero W. Which does the same, and for even less. Is this
the Arduino to the Zero's bare ATmega chip? Basically the same but all set up
in an easy to use package?

